# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  electrovoice p1202 ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!!!

## JIMPETRIDIS

καλησπερα,το A καναλι μολις παρει σημα ανοιγοκλείνει τα ρελε εξοδου μολις χαμηλωσει  αρκετα το σημα εισοδου λειτουργεί κανονικα.Το σημα εισοδου δεν clipαρει των τελικο  ενώ το δεύτερο κανάλι πάζι κανονικά

----------


## east electronics

Ειναι λιγακι δυσκολο με τον τροπο που περιγραφεις το θεμα  να παρεις καποια απαντηση..

Πιθανα σεναρια 

Αντισταση ανοιχτη και δεν εχεις πληρη οδηγηση του σταδιου εξοδου 
Καποια τροφοδοσια λειπει 
Εαν εχει τριακ στην εξοδο   εχει η διαρροη ..

Δεν μπορω να φανταστω κατι αλλο

----------


## JIMPETRIDIS

δεν ειναι απο τροφοδοσια ουτε απο αντισταση,μαλον απο φαγομενο τ.ε η τρανζιστορ

----------

